
Where's my check? COBOL's role in delay of stimulus and unemployment payments - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/wheres-my-check-cobol-unemployment-and-taxes/
======
chmaynard
A rather superficial discussion of COBOL and its use in American corporate IT.
Nothing very interesting or new here.

------
CrankyBear
Spoiler alert: It's not COBOL's fault.

